# Fuji World 2005 Question



## Paladin (Sep 4, 2006)

I have a new 2005 Fuji World on order from a dealer 150 miles away...but I have a question. What is the seatpost size?

I have a new Fuji Touring and it is 27.2 by 220. My World is the same size bike (54), is the seatpost the same?

Thanks.


----------

